# Violin concerto



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Looking for some feedback on the first movement of a violin concerto in C-sharp minor. The movement is in a free sonata form.


__
https://soundcloud.com/m-burroughs%2Fviolin-concerto-1st-movement-2

View attachment Violin Concerto - 1st movement 36 (2).pdf


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Burroughs said:


> Looking for some feedback on the first movement of a violin concerto in C-sharp minor. The movement is in a free sonata form.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Is it recorded in strange way?
It sounds very sharp.....


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Probably because it's not a recording, it is just sound samples from the LSO that the composition software I use has.


----------



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

So beautiful and lovely. Well done. Thanks for sharing.
It feels narrative and sometimes it is hard to follow your creative ideas, which of course just make it more interesting. If narrative, did you consider the possibility to give the listener a short introduction to the story?
I also agree with Pugg. Your high pitch violin is sometimes uncomfortable but I understand and agree with you that these notes have to be there but should maybe be played with a different violin.

I look forward to hear more of your music. I follow you on Soundcloud.

Kjell


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks, there is a rough narrative, but not really a story as such just ideas behind it. Don't usually share though, people are free to make up their own minds.  The high notes on the violin would sound a lot nicer on a real violin so that doesn't really worry me.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm listening just now to your 1st movement. It's quite lovely, heavenly and angelic, with some demonic interludes, very emotional and quite gypsy at times. I don't know the program you're using but is there a way to turn down the treble and raise the bass? This might help the sound quality that is rather spoiling what is otherwise a beautiful piece, but as you say, with a real orchestra, there would be no problem.

I really enjoyed this, I'm just giving it a second listen. As you say, it is written in a free sonata style, but do you think there might room for some further development of one or two of the themes you set up earlier on, I don't know if I'm reaching a resolution sometimes but that might well just be me, and I suppose that the second and third movements will explore and expand on these themes too. To say you have 8 minutes of here, they slip by in no time, which is only to it's credit.

Best regards
Mark


----------

